# Nintendo Boss: I’m Sorry, Let Me Halve My Salary  Read more: Japan: Nintendo President Cuts Salary A



## Ranbay (Jan 30, 2014)

http://business.time.com/2014/01/29/nintendo-boss-im-sorry-let-me-halve-my-salary/ 

fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## souljacker (Jan 30, 2014)

Kid eternity will pleased.


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 30, 2014)

Hence the fap fap fap fap


----------



## fen_boy (Jan 30, 2014)

They're not going to make games for other platforms. It's time to walk away mate, it's over. There's plenty more fish in the sea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 3, 2014)

Unless his salary is pure innovation and market competitiveness halving it won't do much at this point...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

If he was a proper japanese business man he'd be committing hare kiri at dawn.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2014)

How DARE his company not be as successful as Apple. Let me join the world in cursing his company and all the joy their consoles have brought to millions over the years.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

sim667 said:


> If he was a proper japanese business man he'd be committing hare kiri at dawn.



LOL! I'm not sure that's the done thing anymore!

It really is sad to see a giant of quality game making fall into the trap of regurgitating content over and over again and not seeing the shifts in consumer behaviour coming. 

Nintendo always used to be good at sticking to their guns and not being too affected by challenges in the industry (the Gamecube to Wii era are good examples of this). 

They're strongest when they're brave with their new consoles. The Wii U is anything but a brave move forward and now they're being punished for it.


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> They're strongest when they're brave with their new consoles. The Wii U is anything but a brave move forward and now they're being punished for it.


 
Because the games are shit predominantly.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Because the games are shit predominantly.



I think that's a part of it but the wider changes in gaming and consumer tech is another factor in my opinion...


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I think that's a part of it but the wider changes in gaming and consumer tech is another factor in my opinion...


 
No, just accept their games are shit. What twat wants to play pretend tennis on a tv when you could do it outside?


----------



## maomao (Feb 4, 2014)

sim667 said:


> No, just accept their games are shit. What twat wants to play pretend tennis on a tv when you could do it outside?


Badminton maybe but I'm struggling to think of a suitable and available surface anywhere near where I live where I could have a game of tennis without paying.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2014)

Poor example using the gamecube. It was also a flop and they carried on regardless and pulled out the Wii.

Their next console will be truly great (you heard it here first!)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 4, 2014)

Fez909 said:


> Poor example using the gamecube. It was also a flop and they carried on regardless and pulled out the Wii.
> 
> Their next console will be truly great (you heard it here first!)



Well that was the point I was making, they used to be able to work past failure and make an impact but the games market (in both console and non console terms) is massively bigger and different now. Nintendo haven't caught up.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 4, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well that was the point I was making, they used to be able to work past failure and make an impact but the games market (in both console and non console terms) is massively bigger and different now. Nintendo haven't caught up.


Except if you follow that logic:

Gamecube = "failure, but let's just work through it and not change tack"
Wii = "mega success, I'm so glad we didn't change"
Wii-U = "failure, but let's just work through it and not change tack. OR, we could listen to Kid_Eternity from Urban75 who thinks we're best switching to licensing out our games instead of what has worked for us in the past, even though he's praised our previous methods?" 
Wiiiiiiiiiii-X = "Glad we ignored KE as this has been a huge success!"


----------



## sim667 (Feb 4, 2014)

maomao said:


> Badminton maybe but I'm struggling to think of a suitable and available surface anywhere near where I live where I could have a game of tennis without paying.


No free courts?

Our local park as 5 free courts.


----------



## tommers (Feb 4, 2014)

The Wii was a massive change from the gamecube. The Wii was revolutionary when it came out.


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Feb 4, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> http://business.time.com/2014/01/29/nintendo-boss-im-sorry-let-me-halve-my-salary/
> 
> fap fap fap fap fap



Look old chap, it's really not the done thing for just anyone to post Nintendo threads.


----------



## maomao (Feb 4, 2014)

sim667 said:


> No free courts?
> 
> Our local park as 5 free courts.


It's 3/4 of a mile away, the wii's in the front room. Also they'd get pissed off if we got drunk and played half naked at 11pm.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 10, 2014)

tommers said:


> The Wii was a massive change from the gamecube. The Wii was revolutionary when it came out.



And it doesn't look like we'll see that innovation again...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2014)

a bit how we didnt see that last one coming ?


----------



## Gromit (Feb 10, 2014)

Chef Execs all over the world claim lavish performances bonuses for little to no performance or even failure. 

Or they take a golden handshake. A massive reward for failure and onto their next lucrative salary. 

So I in fact applaud them for applying a unperformance penalty. All fatcats should in fact be locked in at lower pay until they put right their fuck ups in my opinion.


----------



## Fez909 (Feb 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> a bit how we didnt see that last one coming ?


Game-changing innovation in "not predicted by anyone" shocka!


----------

